# Bead Boxer



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anybody used the Bead Boxer for corner bead? What did you think or what have you heard?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Didn't like them, They torn up the paper metal bead, Hard to use in tight areas like narrow hallways, If there is a light cut out near the corner then that's a hassel, You still have to hand do the tops and bottoms so for me they don't suit my work, But you may have long bulk heads to run etc, Use trimtex or metal beads and they could be good.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been wondering about them also but you could just run the box on a 2 and don't go right to the corner and just use the box to apply the mud then knife it or trowel it ... I've done that multiple times before and it works


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Toontowntaper said:


> I've been wondering about them also but you could just run the box on a 2 and don't go right to the corner and just use the box to apply the mud then knife it or trowel it ... I've done that multiple times before and it works


I've got a couple sets you can borrow a set if you want


----------



## Alstools (Sep 22, 2013)

Save your money. They put excessive wear on the axle. A new axle will run right around $50.


----------

